# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Các Bác Tư Vấn Ráp Thùng CPU giá 5tr

## LinhNguyen

chẳng là em có màn hình + bàn phím + chuột rồi >>>>>>>>> giờ em muốn ráp 1 thùng máy để bàn với giá 5tr để chiến game đột kick + lướt web mong các bác tư vấn cho em nha thank.

----------

